# Sound der Spannung erzeugt



## cameeel (24. Januar 2005)

Hi all,
  bin mir zwar ganz und gar nicht sicher ob das in dieses Forum rein gehört aber in die anderen warscheinlich noch weniger :suspekt:!

  Also:
 Kennt jemand von euch ein Lied oder einfach nen Sound (möglichst ohne menschliche Stimme), der Spannung erzeugt? Sollte mindestens 60 Sekunden lang sein der Sound...
  Wenn mir jemand sagen kann wie dieser Sound heißt oder vllt sogar wo ich diesen legal  downloaden kann, wär das klasse...

  Mfg
  cAm3eel


----------



## Woogy (29. Januar 2005)

Hi cAm3eel,

 Du hast doch sicherlich auch noch CD´s zuhause, oder ?
 na siehste geht doch und Geschmack hast Du bestimmt auch dafür welche Musik auf Dich spannend oder dramatisch wirkt. 
 Dann besorg Dir noch das Programm Audiograbber - google mal danach - ist Freeware - mit diesem Programm kannst Du dir Dein Lied - welches Du für richtig hälst von Deiner CD auf Deine Festplatte als mp3 oder wav speichern. 
 Das ist wahrscheinlich der bessere Weg, als darüber zu diskutieren, ob das Lied oder der Sound welcher gepostet wird spannend ist oder doch nicht. 

 LG
 Woogy


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

In welche Richtung soll es denn gehen? Wenn Du es mehr klassisch meinst, dann empfehle
ich Dir bspw. "Oh Fortuna", da gab es vor kurzem auch nen netten Thread im Smalltalk
names "klassische Musik", da wurde ein durchaus netter Trailer vorgespielt.

Ansonsten "Sirius" von Alan Parson's Project als Intro.
Weitere, detaillierte Infos wären von Vorteil.

Gruss


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. Januar 2005)

Alan Parson's Project - Sirius
Eine perfekte Musik, die z.B. Spanmung erzeugt vor dem Auftritt von Sportlern in einer Arena.


----------



## cameeel (29. Januar 2005)

Woogy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi cAm3eel,
> 
> Du hast doch sicherlich auch noch CD´s zuhause, oder ?
> na siehste geht doch und Geschmack hast Du bestimmt auch dafür welche Musik auf Dich spannend oder dramatisch wirkt.
> ...


 
  Das ist ja das Problem, auf den ganzen CD's sind Stimmen mit drauf!
  Wegen Audiograbber: So ein ähnliches Programm hab ich schon aber nützt mir in dem Fall ja wie gesagt nix..

  Ansonsten danke erst mal für den Tipp "Sirius". Werd mal schauen ob ich das irgendwo her bekomme...

  Ich hab übrigens an den Musikstil gedacht wie er in Action- oder Horrorfilmen vorkommt...!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Januar 2005)

cAm3eel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab übrigens an den Musikstil gedacht wie er in Action- oder Horrorfilmen vorkommt...!


Dann such mal nach ein paar Film-Themes. Ich denke dabei an "Shining" oder "The Exorcist".
Höre das gerade und klingt nicht schlecht, um Spannung zu erzeugen.


----------



## da_Dj (30. Januar 2005)

Night of the living Dead, das Intro kommt ganz gut


----------

